# Hilly, scenic 102 km (63 mile) forum ride, Whalley, Sun 6th May (?)



## ColinJ (7 Apr 2012)

*NB Start moved to a cafe in Whalley. Park at Spring Wood and nip down the hill into Whalley for a hot drink first? See this post.*

Hi again folks.

I have planned a rather lovely and strenuous 102 km (63 mile) forum ride from the Spring Wood picnic centre on the A671 above Whalley. This will be my 'metric century a month challenge' ride for May and it will take place on Sunday 6th May.

I will be catching a train to Accrington, about 8 km (5 miles) from Spring Wood and the first train on a Sunday morning is supposed to get in at 09:59, so let's say we will meet at 10:20 and aim to be setting off at about 10:30, subject to my train running on time and me not having any problems in the 5 mile ride over from Accrington.

I've based the route on parts of the shorter version of the old Pendle Pedal sportive but tweaked it to suit our requirements, and here is a description (_modified several times from the original proposal to cut out busy roads_):

Spring Wood, Whalley, Wiswell, Pendleton, a tough ascent of the Nick o' Pendle (we've done it the other way on my previous forum rides over it), Sabden, climb the Old Roman Road (Read) and on up to Padiham Heights, Forest of Pendle, a steep yomp up to Sabden Fold, Newchurch-in-Pendle, Roughlee, left onto the A682 above Blacko, then immediately left again for another steep climb, this one taking us over to Twiston Moor, right at the crossroads and then mainly downhill for 8 km (5 miles) on a nice lane to Downham, through Chatburn to the Ribble, climb Beacon Hill, drop into the dip at Lane Ends, climb back up and descend to Slaidburn. Optional*** cafe stop at Riverbank Tearooms after 52 km (32 miles). Climb the 'quiet lane' through Laythams and descend back to Newton, Dunsop Bridge, Burholme Bridge, climb past the Wild Boar Park and descend/climb/descend again to Chipping. Optional*** stop at Cobbled Corner cafe there after 72 km (45 miles), followed by a little loop to extend our ride distance to just over 100 km. A tough climb over Longridge Fell to Jeffrey Hill (but not by the ultra-steep Jeffrey Hill itself - I'm not mad!) From there we have an easy 15 kms ride back to Whalley - along the south side of the Fell *[CAUTION - awful road surface in fast section of that road!]* to Brook Bottom, descend past Stonyhurst College, Mitton, Whalley. Then we can have a race up the hill to Spring Wood car park. I'll rephrase that - I'll watch the rest of you race up the hill from the back of the bunch! 

*** I'm only proposing one cafe stop. If the weather is nice, Slaidburn would be a good place for it because we can sit at the tables outside Riverbank Tearooms or across the road on the village green by the River Hodder. If the weather isn't so good, it might be better to crack on and stop at Chipping instead. I think the cafe there has more room inside, and we wouldn't have so far to ride back with cold legs.

Click here for a detailed route map on Bikely. Some people have had GPS difficulties with my routes downloaded from Bikely due to excessive numbers of trackpoints, so I have simplified the route and saved it as this GPX file which will fit into the memory of most Garmins that I know of.

I should point out that this is a very strenuous route and is not suitable for beginners. We will not be riding quickly and nobody will be left behind, but you really should be able to cope with relentless hills, either by virtue of your fitness, or by doing it my way and using low enough gears!

I think with a good cafe stop and my current (lack of) fitness, the ride will take about 7-8 hours.

So, who's up for it?


----------



## oldfatfool (7 Apr 2012)

Pop me down as a probable


----------



## potsy (7 Apr 2012)

So, you organise a 'flat' ride and get a great turnout.
Is this one to keep the numbers down a bit? 

Put me down for a bit of pain


----------



## ColinJ (7 Apr 2012)

oldfatfool said:


> Pop me down as a probable


Will do.


potsy said:


> So, you organise a 'flat' ride and get a great turnout.
> Is this one to keep the numbers down a bit?
> 
> Put me down for a bit of pain


If it hurts you, it will _kill_ me!

There are some fantastic roads on this route that I haven't taken you on before; you're in for a treat!

I'm quite sure that the numbers will be way down on last week's high of 13, but with a bit of luck we can get 6 or 7 to turn out. Alun is interested as long as it is that weekend. He might be away later in the month.

Riders:

ColinJ
Alun
potsy
oldfatfool (probable)
Ajay (Whalley to Chipping)


----------



## Ajay (7 Apr 2012)

Nice route Colin, I'll be up for this.
I'll ride to Whalley for the start and leave you at Chipping.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Apr 2012)

I've swapped messages with tubbycyclist and he points out that the route through Barnoldswick is a rat run so I think I'll cut that out and take us straight up the A682 instead. That road can be a bit dodgy itself so we will have to watch out for mad motorists. We'd be climbing 3 kms at about 3.3% and then do a quick descent to rejoin my original route. I've added a loop between Chipping and Longridge Fell to bring the distance back up over 100 km. The amended route is 102 kms in length (63 miles) and the cafe stop comes sooner in the ride at 53 kms (33 miles). I've edited my original route description.


----------



## Ajay (8 Apr 2012)

You could always miss out the A682 altogether and take the gorgeous route from Newchurch to Downham via Barley (unless youre scared of witches), you can easily make up the mileage on the quiet lanes west of Chipping (Beacon Fell!). Slaiburn could become a pit-stop, with the "offical" cafe stop moving to Cobbled Corner Chipping. Just my thoughts


----------



## ColinJ (8 Apr 2012)

Ajay said:


> You could always miss out the A682 altogether and take the gorgeous route from Newchurch to Downham via Barley (unless youre scared of witches), you can easily make up the mileage on the quiet lanes west of Chipping (Beacon Fell!). Slaiburn could become a pit-stop, with the "offical" cafe stop moving to Cobbled Corner Chipping. Just my thoughts


I was trying to keep the little lane from the A682 to Downham in, but you could be right - why do a climb on a busy A-road just to get a few kms of quiet lane in? The other factor was the cafe stop, but yes - Chipping would be okay if we made a short stop at Slaidburn on the way round. I like Beacon Fell.

I'll get back to my maps!


----------



## ColinJ (8 Apr 2012)

Okay - I've had a look at the map and come up with a nice variation. I've done the climb from Barley lots of times so I fancied doing something slightly different and I've spotted it ...

Stay with my route to the A682 but after a few yards up the hill, turn left and climb though Lanefield to Lower Black Moss and up to Twiston Moor, descend through Twiston to Lower Gate where we rejoin my original route. I've checked the distances - the total is 101 km so Beacon Fell can be left for another ride. Maybe Slaidburn at 52 km would be a better place to stop than Chipping at 72 km? We could go with a short stop at Slaidburn and a longer one at Chipping though - let's take a vote on it when we see who is riding!

Reactions to this 3rd version of the route?


----------



## totallyfixed (8 Apr 2012)

We are up for this too, mainly because this really is where I grew up but I think we might have to use gears on this occasion. Dr Pink is racing a hilly 29 mile TT tomorrow [and I do mean hilly] and the weather isn't looking great so I told her it would be character building for Colin's Pendle ride


----------



## potsy (8 Apr 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> We are up for this too, mainly because this really is where I grew up but I think we might have to use gears on this occasion. Dr Pink is racing a hilly 29 mile TT tomorrow [and I do mean hilly] and the weather isn't looking great so I told her it would be character building for Colin's Pendle ride


Good luck to Dr Pink for tomorrow, if the forecast is right it will be a wet one 

I notice Colin hasn't put the usual small print on these hilly rides, it will be slow,slow,slow


----------



## totallyfixed (8 Apr 2012)

Well we are not expecting much tomorrow, definitely not race fit yet, was nearly 2 mins down on her normal time for a 10 yesterday [26.11] on a rolling course, tomorrow will be "interesting" as she is up against an Olympian so nothing to lose.
Regarding the ride, just want to relive a lot of memories, one of the most scenic rides there is up north, used to do most of those roads on a 3 gear bike that no doubt weighed a bit more than those I ride now.


----------



## oldfatfool (8 Apr 2012)

Personally not bothered about making 2 stops especially if there is only 20k between them.


----------



## I like Skol (9 Apr 2012)

potsy said:


> I notice Colin hasn't put the usual small print on these hilly rides, it will be slow,slow,slow


 
Maybe he is working on a new health warning as everyone else seems to be picking up speed?

'He will be slow, slow, slow......'


----------



## ColinJ (9 Apr 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> We are up for this too, mainly because this really is where I grew up but I think we might have to use gears on this occasion. Dr Pink is racing a hilly 29 mile TT tomorrow [and I do mean hilly] and the weather isn't looking great so I told her it would be character building for Colin's Pendle ride


Ah - I was thinking that you would like this one, but didn't expect to see you for it because it is about as fixed-*un*friendly as they come! 


potsy said:


> Good luck to Dr Pink for tomorrow


I second that emotion!


potsy said:


> I notice Colin hasn't put the usual small print on these hilly rides, it will be slow,slow,slow





I like Skol said:


> Maybe he is working on a new health warning as everyone else seems to be picking up speed?
> 
> 'He will be slow, slow, slow......'


Er, I will be very slow uphill, riding along at an easy pace on the (few!) flatter bits and could well be doing 80+kph (50+ mph) on some of the descents!



oldfatfool said:


> Personally not bothered about making 2 stops especially if there is only 20k between them.


Chipping is about 3/4 of the way round and I would prefer to stop there if the weather is poor - less to do after the cafe stop to get back. If the weather is pleasant then stopping at Slaidburn would be good because we could sit in the sunshine at the tables outside the cafe or on the village green opposite.


----------



## 400bhp (11 Apr 2012)

Put me down as a possible - 1st true weekend back from hols which would be a good ride to blow away the cobwebs. I'd have to get a train towards Whalley. Just checked, there's a direct train from Manchester-first one arrives in Whalley at 9:08am. Is that convenient?

Returns are 46 mins past the hour-if feeling in good nick i suppose i could always cycle back.


----------



## totallyfixed (11 Apr 2012)

Not wishing to hijack the thread just an update on Dr Pink's race, she finished second to the Olympic girl by just over a minute, but at 16 miles she was only 18 secs behind, very very pleased with that as still below par fitness wise. Atrocious day, 20 non starters so I hope Pendle is kind to us, April is looking like.....er well April so fingers crossed for Fossy's ride.


----------



## PMarkey (11 Apr 2012)

I could be OK for this depending on how well I do Sunday on the SITD ride 
and well done Dr Pink 


Paul


----------



## potsy (11 Apr 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> Not wishing to hijack the thread just an update on Dr Pink's race, she finished second to the Olympic girl by just over a minute, but at 16 miles she was only 18 secs behind, very very pleased with that as still below par fitness wise. Atrocious day, 20 non starters so I hope Pendle is kind to us, April is looking like.....er well April so fingers crossed for Fossy's ride.


Well done dr pink  I think that hill race with me was the extra practice she needed


----------



## totallyfixed (11 Apr 2012)

potsy said:


> Well done dr pink  I think that hill race with me was the extra practice she needed


Be afraid, be very afraid [I am] she will be on gears for this one.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Apr 2012)

Congratulations to dr_pink on a fine effort!

Steve H doesn't think that he will be able to make it for this ride. If he can't, and no other lift is forthcoming then I will catch the train to Accrington and cycle over from there and get the train back after our ride. That will save me about 35 miles. The only catch is that the first train on a Sunday gets in at 09:59 so we'd be looking at something like a 10:30 start, which wouldn't be _too_ bad.

If I do get a lift, we'll make it earlier.


----------



## smokeysmoo (17 Apr 2012)

OK it's bite the bullet time! Put me and my mate Ben down as probables please, I'll confirm 100% in the next couple of days.


----------



## potsy (17 Apr 2012)

How will this ride compare to SITD Colin?


----------



## tubbycyclist (17 Apr 2012)

potsy said:


> How will this ride compare to SITD Colin?


 
Here is my spin on it - the word scenic is in the title. This is a euphemism.

This route has got the lot - long, gentle climbs; short, steep climbs. Colin has put a stretch in the Ribble which almost contains mild traces of flatness. Don't worry - these will be false flats just to make sure you don't lead a chain gang to the cafe stop.

Have fun!


----------



## kiwi-Sal (17 Apr 2012)

Colin, can you put me down as well please. My first forum ride....I'm giddy with excitement!!!!


----------



## smokeysmoo (17 Apr 2012)

kiwi-Sal said:


> My first forum ride....I'm giddy with excitement!!!!


and mine, but I'm nervous with it instead!


----------



## kiwi-Sal (17 Apr 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> and mine, but I'm nervous with it instead!


 
Yeah and me. Oh what have I gone and got myself into! Gulp....that should read - bring it on!!!!


----------



## ColinJ (17 Apr 2012)

I'm getting totally swamped thinking about different rides planned for the next 9 weeks! So far I have - the Jodrell Bank forum ride, Ajays Cumbrian ride, this one, totallyfixed's Rutland ride in June, a ride from Coventry to Towcester and back, a ride from Coventry to Nottingham, one from Nottingham to Hebden Bridge and one covering the southern half of the West Yorkshire Cycle Route. If I keep this up I will either get fit or kill my dodgy right leg altogether! 



smokeysmoo said:


> OK it's bite the bullet time! Put me and my mate Ben down as probables please, I'll confirm 100% in the next couple of days.


Done!


kiwi-Sal said:


> Colin, can you put me down as well please. My first forum ride....I'm giddy with excitement!!!!


Yay!

Okay, now we have ...

ColinJ
Alun (away in Lake District)
potsy
oldfatfool (probable)
Ajay (Whalley to Chipping)
Steve H (family day)
totallyfixed and dr_pink (both cheating, like us, on multi-geared bikes!)
smokeysmoo and Ben (probably)
kiwi-sal
400bhp
PMarkey (if okay with family)
And I'm sure that one or two more might pop their heads up in the next few days. Looks like another good turn out! 



potsy said:


> How will this ride compare to SITD Colin?


Roughly 10% shorter with 20% less climbing, but some of the climbs are very steep. See below (both profiles to same scale).


----------



## Alun (17 Apr 2012)

Sorry Colin, I can't make this one. I'm away in the Lakes for the weekend.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Apr 2012)

Alun said:


> Sorry Colin, I can't make this one. I'm away in the Lakes for the weekend.


Oh, well - have fun Alun. (I think you probably already told me that on Sunday but my braincells took a battering and it is all becoming a painful blur ...!)


----------



## potsy (18 Apr 2012)

tubbycyclist said:


> Here is my spin on it - the word scenic is in the title. This is a euphemism.
> 
> This route has got the lot - long, gentle climbs; short, steep climbs. Colin has put a stretch in the Ribble which almost contains mild traces of flatness. Don't worry - these will be false flats just to make sure you don't lead a chain gang to the cafe stop.
> 
> Have fun!


I think you are right tc, though I'll still try for the sprint to the cafe, don't want the lettuce eaters getting all the good stuff first


----------



## dr_pink (18 Apr 2012)

potsy said:


> I think you are right tc, though I'll still try for the sprint to the cafe, don't want the lettuce eaters getting all the good stuff first


I'll let you win any sprints and hills on this one  ...am considering doing Shap hill climb the day after  so will be taking it very easy on the Sunday..


----------



## potsy (19 Apr 2012)

dr_pink said:


> I'll let you win any sprints and hills on this one  ...am considering doing Shap hill climb the day after  so will be taking it very easy on the Sunday..


Very easy?  
That's still faster than me going flat out


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (19 Apr 2012)

route colin route? your slacking!


----------



## ColinJ (19 Apr 2012)

bromptonfb said:


> route colin route? your slacking!


Multi-tasking has been overloading my meagre resources - I will sort it out before midnight today!


----------



## potsy (19 Apr 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Multi-tasking has been overloading my meagre resources - I will sort it out before midnight today!


Feel free to take out any unnecessary hills, unless they lead downwards


----------



## ColinJ (19 Apr 2012)

potsy said:


> Feel free to take out any unnecessary hills, unless they lead downwards


If you refer back to the profile - this ride without the hills would only be a few kms long! Like all profiles though, it doesn't give you a true picture of the route. The toughest climbs are harder than they look on the profile whereas the easiest ones are more like long drags. Having said that - there are a lot in between which are quite long _and_ noticeably hard work!


----------



## potsy (19 Apr 2012)

ColinJ said:


> If you refer back to the profile - this ride without the hills would only be a few kms long! Like all profiles though, it doesn't give you a true picture of the route. The toughest climbs are harder than they look on the profile whereas the easiest ones are more like long drags. Having said that - there are a lot in between which are quite long _and_ noticeably hard work!


Can you put me down as a 'possible' then 

Oh well, at least there's another 2.5 weeks for me and you to get fit


----------



## smokeysmoo (19 Apr 2012)

Just to confirm me & Ben will be there Col


----------



## ColinJ (19 Apr 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> Just to confirm me & Ben will be there Col


Okay, now we have ...

ColinJ
potsy (no excuses!)
Ajay (Whalley to Chipping)
totallyfixed and dr_pink (both cheating, like us, on multi-geared bikes!)
smokeysmoo and Ben 
kiwi-sal
400bhp
PMarkey (if okay with family)
oldfatfool (probable)


----------



## ColinJ (20 Apr 2012)

bromptonfb said:


> route colin route? your slacking!


I've now updated the original post with a route description, links to a route map and a GPX file small enough to fit a Garmin's track memory!


----------



## Pennine-Paul (23 Apr 2012)

Gonna do this as a solo ride/walk!!
Some of this route is rideable on a fixed,some definitely not!!

Will get the train over to Whalley as well as it would be a tough century ride otherwise

Will let you lot "enjoy" the ride first before attempting it


----------



## ColinJ (23 Apr 2012)

Pennine-Paul said:


> Gonna do this as a solo ride/walk!!
> Some of this route is rideable on a fixed,some definitely not!!
> 
> Will get the train over to Whalley as well as it would be a tough century ride otherwise
> ...


Have a nice day! 

If my right leg does what it did yesterday and last Sunday, then I think I'll be doing some walking too!


----------



## Pennine-Paul (23 Apr 2012)

You really looked like you were improving on the way to the Cafe stop,
Totally Fixed and I were just about keeping up with you 

Really think you ought to get your leg checked out,was reading some old posts today from
a couple of years ago and you said it was playing up then,if your gonna need a new hip
then do it sooner rather than later.
A friend of mine had it done and he wished he'd had it done years before instead of putting up with
the pain, hoping it would get better.

i find that ibuprofen works well if used for short periods,not long term use.
I find combination of core exercises for my back and i use ibuprofen only when
the pains a bit too much to bear, better than popping pills every day.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (23 Apr 2012)

paul, when are you thinking of doing this? i might join you on the brompton. i'm finished at placement soon and will have some days off during the next few weeks.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Apr 2012)

Pennine-Paul said:


> You really looked like you were improving on the way to the Cafe stop,
> Totally Fixed and I were just about keeping up with you


I wasn't making a huge effort along there and couldn't understand why I was getting ahead of everyone. I think it was the B5392 from outside Macclesfield to the A34 at Siddington. I have just checked the tracklog on my GPS and it tells the story. I was doing 20-25 mph which is a reasonably brisk pace, but the map shows that it averaged 2% downhill, which explains it - heavy things fall more quickly than light ones when wind resistance comes into play!



Pennine-Paul said:


> Really think you ought to get your leg checked out,was reading some old posts today from
> a couple of years ago and you said it was playing up then,if your gonna need a new hip
> then do it sooner rather than later.
> 
> ...


I know that arthritic hips never repair themselves, but I think it would be foolish to even consider surgery until the situation gets pretty bad. All surgery has risks and several of my family have picked up serious infections in hospitals.

I don't know if the current generation of hip replacements last better than they did a generation ago, but I know my dad was holding out because the implants only had about a 10-15 year life span then, and subsequent replacements were rarely as successful as the original ones. He left it too late though and spent nearly 25 years in pain and with poor mobility.



Pennine-Paul said:


> i find that ibuprofen works well if used for short periods,not long term use.
> I find combination of core exercises for my back and i use ibuprofen only when
> the pains a bit too much to bear, better than popping pills every day.


I won't take pills every day. If my leg(s) get so bad that I need pills to function in everyday life, then I'd have something done sooner rather than later.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (24 Apr 2012)

bromptonfb said:


> paul, when are you thinking of doing this? i might join you on the brompton. i'm finished at placement soon and will have some days off during the next few weeks.


 
First decent day after colins ride,Let everyone else "enjoy/suffer" the hills first 

It's mil's 65th birthday on the 5th May and I know I'd be no state to tackle this route on
the Sunday,I'd only be holding everyone up as well,sooner tackle the route at a relaxed pace
resting at the start of the steep climbs before tackling them,just to see how many I can conquer

Or not.............


----------



## ColinJ (24 Apr 2012)

Pennine-Paul said:


> Really think you ought to get your leg checked out,was reading some old posts today from
> a couple of years ago and you said it was playing up then,if your gonna need a new hip
> then do it sooner rather than later.


I'd put the problems I was having then to the back of my mind and forgotten about them! 

I suspected then that it was due to the blood supply in my upper leg being reduced by wearing over-tight shorts. (My legs getting fatter made them too tight.) That's why I started wearing baggy shorts last summer. It actually did make a big difference so I'm hoping that 90% of the recent problem is due to poor blood supply not the joint itself, although I do know that the joint _is_ on the way out.

I've got baggy shorts for warmer weather and have now ordered baggy 3/4 length Endura Humvees for this cooler weather. Let's see if wearing them instead of the tight Lycra 3/4s improves things ...

I've also got a new cassette on order for the Basso. I'm going to switch back to it and leave longer, hillier rides on the Cannondale until I have lost weight and am fitter - I'm just straining myself climbing on that. Let's hope the new shorts and cassette arrive before Ajay's ride at the weekend or I could end up hobbling about off my bike in Cumbria!


----------



## 400bhp (29 Apr 2012)

Looking like I Should be up for this-train arrives in Whalley at 10:04.


----------



## smokeysmoo (29 Apr 2012)

I'm looking iffy unless I can get the CAAD fettled this week. I need a decent bearing press so I can fit the BB30 adapter, or if I can get it to Leisure Lakes one of the workshop guys said he may be able to do it on their Tuesday late night but it's not guaranteed.

Watch this space...................................


----------



## ColinJ (29 Apr 2012)

Okay, now we have ...

ColinJ
potsy
Ajay (Whalley to Chipping)
totallyfixed and dr_pink
smokeysmoo and Ben (subject to Cannondale fettling?)
kiwi-sal
400bhp
PMarkey (if okay with family)
oldfatfool (probable)
As mentioned previously - I am planning to come in by bike from Accrington station so the earliest I can get to the start will be about *10:30*.

Now then - I just phoned Cafe Marmalade in Whalley. They are under new ownership and I have good news! They will be open Wed-Sun and are going to try 09:00-16:00 hours on Sundays to see how good business is, which means that we can start rides from there instead of the car park at Spring Wood. Hours may be longer on Saturdays. You can park up at Spring Wood as usual, then freewheel down the hill into Whalley, turn right at the mini-roundabout and the cafe is on your left at 73 King Street - Streetview. (The cafe may be changing the name, I don't know, but it won't be physically moving!)

So if you want to get there in good time and call in at the cafe, please do so. If you like the place, try and encourage them to keep their relatively early new weekend opening time. I told the owner that I frequently organise rides from Whalley and will suggest that riders meet at the cafe. *Let's aim to start from outside the cafe at 10:30.* (I'll call in at Spring Wood anyway just in case anybody doesn't spot this message.)

I'll get there as quickly as I can from Accrington station but obviously I am subject to the train running on time and not having any mechanical problems on the way over. I have several of your phone numbers. If I get held up, I'll text one of you.

If there is a significant delay (and you feel brave!) - why not venture out from the comfort of the cafe and have a go at the stiff climb of Whalley Banks up Moor Lane past Painter Wood and Nab Side farms to the comms tower on the summit? (Yes - I know - you won't have had the chance to warm up, so ride to Clitheroe and back first!) I've never ridden that climb, but it is reputed to be a bit of a challenge! _(Hint, hint, dr_pink! )_ Here on Streetview. Average of 11% for 1.2 km, with no easy sections and some sections at 15-20%.

*NB I am going to be offline for 5 days so I won't be able to take part in this thread again after tonight until Saturday, 5th May, the day before the ride. I'll make a point of checking in on Saturday lunchtime.*


----------



## potsy (29 Apr 2012)

ColinJ said:


> If there is a significant delay (and you feel brave!) - why not venture out from the comfort of the cafe and have a go at the stiff climb of Whalley Banks up Moor Lane past Painter Wood and Nab Side farms to the comms tower on the summit? (Yes - I know - you won't have had the chance to warm up, so ride to Clitheroe and back first!) I've never ridden that climb, but it is reputed to be a bit of a challenge! _(Hint, hint, dr_pink! )_ Here on Streetview. Average of 11% for 1.2 km, with no easy sections and some sections at 15-20%.


I'll see you at the cafe


----------



## smokeysmoo (29 Apr 2012)

Chainset and HT2 BB ordered 

So as long as; A) Ribble deliver in good time, B) I can get the BB30 adapter fitted, and C) I get the chance of a quick shakedown ride then everything should be fine.

Oh yes, and D) the freakin' weather bucks it's ideas up


----------



## potsy (29 Apr 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> Oh yes, and D) the freakin' weather bucks it's ideas up


 
Well, the weather jinxes are coming so don't expect too much 
I'm keeping the guards on and won't be buying any sun cream


----------



## smokeysmoo (29 Apr 2012)

potsy said:


> Well, the weather jinxes are coming so don't expect too much
> I'm keeping the guards on and won't be buying any sun cream


I don't have any guards for the CAAD, but then again I'd be at the back regardless so wouldn't be causing a problem in that respect

The Ribble is still in full winter commute mode, (minus lights), but I wouldn't entertain doing this ride on it from my current fitness position. I'll be lucky to get round it on the CAAD


----------



## potsy (29 Apr 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> I don't have any guards for the CAAD, but *then again I'd be at the back regardless*


We've heard that before


----------



## 400bhp (29 Apr 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> Chainset and HT2 BB ordered
> 
> So as long as; A) Ribble deliver in good time, B) I can get the BB30 adapter fitted, and C) I get the chance of a quick shakedown ride then everything should be fine.
> 
> Oh yes, and D) the freakin' weather bucks it's ideas up


 
Hope you can make it - we can compare bb's


----------



## totallyfixed (1 May 2012)

Bump, seeing as his nibs is away. Busy weekend for us including this ride, race Saturday, Pendle ride Sunday, race Monday and a lot of driving in between, hope she is up to it


----------



## potsy (1 May 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> Bump, seeing as his nibs is away. Busy weekend for us including this ride, race Saturday, Pendle ride Sunday, race Monday and a lot of driving in between, hope she is up to it


No slacking dr_pink

Can I get my excuses in early and say I have a slight injury, hopefully won't stop me riding but I'm having a niggly pain in my right thigh.
Only happens when I grind a bit, spinning seems fine.


----------



## totallyfixed (1 May 2012)

Oh that's ok then seeing as it's a flattish ride, thinking of persuading Fossy to come on his fixed
Actually as I am typing this dr pink is sweating hard on the turbo, didn't even need the whip tonight. The race she is doing on Monday is hell on wheels, 9 miles up Shap.
Seriously Potsy, take it easy this week.


----------



## potsy (1 May 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> Oh that's ok then seeing as it's a flattish ride, thinking of persuading Fossy to come on his fixed
> 
> Seriously Potsy, take it easy this week.


 
He has a 3pm curfew on a Sunday, not allowed out after that 


Have my usual 100 miles of commuting to do, but will rest it from Friday dinner to Sunday morning.
ps- Have you seen the forecast?


----------



## totallyfixed (1 May 2012)

Not looking, too depressing, only time I have worn shorts was back in March. Temp today reached a balmy 9C, not funny anymore I'm going to sulk for a few days and see if that helps.


----------



## 400bhp (1 May 2012)

Slowly but surely I am putting my bike back together. If it's not right by Sunday I might be on the heavy hybrid.


----------



## smokeysmoo (1 May 2012)

400bhp said:


> Slowly but surely I am putting my bike back together. If it's not right by Sunday I might be on the heavy hybrid.


I've got my BB30 adapter fitted, just waiting for my new chainset and HTII BB to arrive. If the order status doesn't change tomorrow I might call Ribble and arrange to collect it. I have to go to Blackburn on Thursday for a meeting so it's no problem to hit Walton Summit on the way back.

If I don't get it fettled my only option is my Ribble commuter, but I haven't even ridden this distance for months on any bike, and I've not got used to the Charge Spoon I stuck on it after I sold my B17 on here


----------



## potsy (2 May 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> Not funny anymore I'm going to sulk for a few days and see if that helps.


It's working, temperatures forecast to be in the high end of single figures now 

The more of you on heavy hybrids the better, might give us natural heavyweights a chance


----------



## 400bhp (2 May 2012)

Well, I managed to get all the running gear back on the back last night (by 11pm...), all working and ultra smooth. I tried to clean my headset tonight - bearing races almost stuck fast - bone dry Hoping I can get some from Evans tomorrow morning or order some and delivered by Sat.

And...fell off on the way to work this morning going under the old swing bridge near old trafford, path was full of moss. Currently nursing a stiff neck and having the occasional spasm, although it's improved since the morning. Hopefully ok by Sun.


----------



## 400bhp (3 May 2012)

Bearing races ordered from Chainreaction cycles-fingers crossed they get here before Sun. Bizarrely, Evans Cycles don't sell them.


----------



## smokeysmoo (4 May 2012)

Crank now fitted  Mind you it didn't arrive today so I rang Ribble, turns out they put the wrong postcode on the box, this made Parcel Force confused.com, they had it out for delivery yesterday but took it back to the Leyland depot last night. A quick phonecall to Leyland, one collection arranged and Bobs' your Uncle, package collected, checked and fitted 












Just need the weather forecast to improve now and we're laughing


----------



## dr_pink (4 May 2012)

The weather jinxes (us) have managed to arrange a dry day on Sunday with very light winds (but we forgot to cancel the frost  )

Just been out and bought our high performance cycling speciality supplies - TF chose jelly beans, I went for jelly meerkats...


----------



## ColinJ (5 May 2012)

I'm back, with a slight tan after some jammy bad weather-dodging in NW Wales! I have been there a couple of times before but this time I had a good look around and I definitely want to go back one day for a cycling holiday. I tried to video the '40%' climb from Harlech station to the castle but I forgot to press the record button on my camera! Schoolkids walking up the hill were looking so disturbed when being pursued by a heavy-breathing fat old bloke with a camera that I did not dare to walk back down and try again! it looked at the very extreme end of rideable. I think only the insides of the bends reached 40% but there was a lot of 25-30% - mega-tough! Only a few hundred metres though, so not impossible ...


----------



## 400bhp (5 May 2012)

Can I take someone's number just in case there are any issues tomorrow morning (problems with sticking my bike on the train for example)?


----------



## 400bhp (5 May 2012)

Oh, and the bike has been put back together - now running as smooth as silk, albeit i need to do a few miles on it today to check everything seems to be on properly.


----------



## 400bhp (5 May 2012)

Can I also check (as the route is circular and so difficult to tell on a Garmin which direction we are travelling) which way we are heading out of Whalley. Is it Clitheroe Road, or Mitton Rd (past the station)?


----------



## oldfatfool (5 May 2012)

Colin do you want a lift? Could pick you up say 9.30 from salem community center, just let me know before 10pm tonight.


----------



## potsy (5 May 2012)

dr_pink said:


> The weather jinxes (us) have managed to arrange a dry day on Sunday with very light winds (but we forgot to cancel the frost  )
> 
> Just been out and bought our high performance cycling speciality supplies - TF chose jelly beans, I went for jelly meerkats...


I think you have excelled yourselves this time, I'm sure the hills will warm us up nicely.

I have Haribo jolly jungle to give my performance a boost


----------



## Svendo (5 May 2012)

Have fun guys, I'm off to work now until sunday afternoon plus I'm still a bit too sore for long rides at the moment following recent unwanted body-road interfaces.


----------



## ColinJ (5 May 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I tried to video the '40%' climb from Harlech station to the castle


A motorcycle-eye view which hints at, but doesn't quite manage to capture the severity of it ...





400bhp said:


> Can I take someone's number just in case there are any issues tomorrow morning (problems with sticking my bike on the train for example)?


I'll PM you mine.



400bhp said:


> Can I also check (as the route is circular and so difficult to tell on a Garmin which direction we are travelling) which way we are heading out of Whalley. Is it Clitheroe Road, or Mitton Rd (past the station)?


Mainly anti-clockwise, so Clitheroe Road out, Mitton Road back.


oldfatfool said:


> Colin do you want a lift? Could pick you up say 9.30 from salem community center, just let me know before 10pm tonight.


I've PMd you Andrew, but yes please!


Svendo said:


> Have fun guys, I'm off to work now until sunday afternoon plus I'm still a bit too sore for long rides at the moment following recent unwanted body-road interfaces.


I've missed that - more than once - yikes! I hope you are okay?

I've bought the loosest Ron Hill Tracksters I could find to keep my legs warm tomorrow. I have a pair of old shorts to wear underneath of which I have ripped the outer right leg to take the squeeze off the painful vein. I reckon I've confirmed that my recent leg problem is a circulation one and not joint damage because jumping about chasing a frisbee and leaping over streams in Wales was fine, but sitting in cars, trains and coaches wearing only slightly tight trousers was really uncomfortable. I should probably buy myself a kilt for cycling in, in homage to my half-Highland ancestry. Could be a bit disturbing in strong winds though ... 

English woman tourist to Scottish man: _"Is anything worn under the kilt?"_

Man (indignantly): _"Och no madam - it's all in perrrrrfect working order!"_


----------



## potsy (5 May 2012)

Carb loading on lettuce just like the weather jinxes, though mine has a kebab on the side 

I'll meet Colin and co in the car park and ride down with you, don't want to get lost before the ride starts


----------



## kiwi-Sal (5 May 2012)

what time are we starting the ride then if Colin your getting a lift in?
snack wise....I have one dark chocolate orange flapjack, carb drink and museli bars oh and one gel pack left.....that should get me through the day.


----------



## 400bhp (5 May 2012)

kiwi-Sal said:


> what time are we starting the ride then if Colin your getting a lift in?
> snack wise....I have one dark chocolate orange flapjack, carb drink and museli bars oh and one gel pack left.....that should get me through the day.


 
My train arrives at 10:04. No harm in setting off when the last man arrives I suppose.

Snacks - nah, not for me.


----------



## ColinJ (5 May 2012)

I've just unfettled my bike back to old chain, old rings and old cassette on the grounds that I really don't want my gears slipping on the steep climbs and the old stuff didn't slip and my mixed set of old and new does. I'll literally grind what what is left of the old transmission away while I get order some new chainrings and then I'll swap over to all-new kit which is what I should have done in the first place!



kiwi-Sal said:


> what time are we starting the ride then if Colin your getting a lift in?
> snack wise....I have one dark chocolate orange flapjack, carb drink and museli bars oh and one gel pack left.....that should get me through the day.


It will probably take close to 45 minutes to drive over, park at Spring Wood, get the bikes ready and ride down to the cafe. Actually, I'm now wondering if some people haven't noticed my post about the cafe, in which case I ought to stay at the car park until 10:30 to make sure and only _then_ nip down to the cafe ...?

Let's stick to meeting at the cafe (or Spring Wood first) and setting off at 10:30-ish to allow time for everyone to arrive. People sometimes turn up unannounced at the last minute.


----------



## smokeysmoo (5 May 2012)

Sorry guys I've gotta cry off due to a minor family crisis. It's been bubbling under the surface for a few days but I was hoping for a work round, (hence getting the CAAD fettled), but I've not been able to arrange it.
My mate can't get there either without me.

Have a great day and ride safe


----------



## potsy (5 May 2012)

Shame that smokey, see you on another one.
That means it's me and Colin bringing up the rear again then


----------



## smokeysmoo (5 May 2012)

potsy said:


> Shame that smokey, see you on another one.


I'm pretty gutted tbh but what can you do. All part of life's rich tapestry as my Father would say.

I will get on a forum ride, I will, I will, I will


----------



## Ajay (6 May 2012)

I won't be on the ride today, but you guys have a good one without me!


----------



## ColinJ (6 May 2012)

Blimey - they are dropping like flies ... 

Sorry you won't be able to make it, smokeysmoo and Ajay - we'll see you later in the year, no doubt?


----------



## potsy (6 May 2012)

here but very


----------



## kiwi-Sal (6 May 2012)

Looks like a great cycling day! see you guys there.


----------



## DCLane (6 May 2012)

Enjoy today's ride - hope to join you again sometime soon.


----------



## potsy (6 May 2012)

Turned out very nice, bit chilly on the descents but some decent bright weather really.
50+ miles and a small piece of chocolate shortbread 
Just had time to upoad 1 picture


----------



## potsy (6 May 2012)

If dr_pink's reading this then here's the proof that TF wasn't daft enough to bunny hop a cattle grid at 30mph


----------



## ColinJ (6 May 2012)

potsy said:


> If dr_pink's reading this then here's the proof that TF wasn't daft enough to bunny hop a cattle grid at 30mph


Whereas I _was_ and _did_! 

Nice to meet you kiwi-Sal!

Thanks for the company, folks, the lift, _o.f.f., _and the sunshine, Weather Gods!

My gammy leg survived the first half barrage of hills, but I think the second half as-planned would have seen it off. I think our ride back from the cafe stop was still a good one and I am happy with the 82 km total (51 miles) but will have to try again for my May metric century.

Chris (the rider we got chatting to on the Nick o' Pendle climb) - if you happen to look in here, why not join the forum and meet up with us again for future rides in the area?

There should be plenty more photos to come from potsy and totallyfixed who were taking snaps all day.


----------



## oldfatfool (6 May 2012)

Lovely day out and a very enjoyable/ scenic route, good to see you all again and the new faces.


----------



## potsy (6 May 2012)

Here you go-


----------



## dr_pink (6 May 2012)

potsy said:


> If dr_pink's reading this then here's the proof that TF wasn't daft enough to bunny hop a cattle grid at 30mph
> View attachment 9108


I know that's not true!


----------



## dr_pink (6 May 2012)

Great ride -thanks Colin and great photos Potsy*! TF's got about 20 on our camera so when we're back home tomorrow night he'll upload them.

*especially the witches one!!


----------



## potsy (6 May 2012)

Aww, I didn't notice Colin in the background of that photo above, nothing like a nice leisurely walk in the countryside 

Has anybody mentioned me beating dr_pink up the final hill yet?


----------



## oldfatfool (6 May 2012)

potsy said:


> Has anybody mentioned me beating dr_pink up the final hill yet?


 
Haven't got eyes in the back of my head so missed that


----------



## potsy (6 May 2012)

oldfatfool said:


> Haven't got eyes in the back of my head so missed that


I was too busy looking behind in case Colin put a late burst in


----------



## kiwi-Sal (7 May 2012)

Really great to get out yesterday and meet all of you. Will definitely come on another! Tho avoiding any that have 'scenic' in the title!
I still cant believe I actually climbed so many hills!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for everyone being patient.


----------



## potsy (7 May 2012)

Has dr_pink got up that little Shap climb yet? 

kiwi-sal- also look out for other code words such as 'lumpy' and 'flatt-ish'


----------



## ColinJ (7 May 2012)

kiwi-Sal said:


> Really great to get out yesterday and meet all of you. Will definitely come on another! Tho avoiding any that have 'scenic' in the title!
> I still cant believe I actually climbed so many hills!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for everyone being patient.


I'm sure that you will do another hilly one - you coped really well. I still think that having a triple chainset on your bike would give you more options though.

I was holding the others up more than you were, so don't worry about that!


potsy said:


> Has dr_pink got up that little Shap climb yet?


I was wondering the same thing when the rain started here this afternoon! Hopefully, she managed to sprint up the hill in between showers?

Update: She came 26th overall and first female rider if I read the results properly - well done, dr_pink!


----------



## potsy (7 May 2012)

Last few pics-
Colinj-




kiwi-sal




400bhp setting the pace




rare shot of TF still upright


----------



## potsy (7 May 2012)

1st female?

31.46 not bad for a girl


----------



## ColinJ (7 May 2012)

potsy said:


> 1st female?


You probably posted that while I was editing my post. I can't see any women above Helen in the results list.


----------



## potsy (7 May 2012)

ColinJ said:


> You probably posted that while I was editing my post. I can't see any women above Helen in the results list.


 Bet she didn't win the downhill race afterwards


----------



## ColinJ (7 May 2012)

potsy said:


> Bet she didn't win the downhill race afterwards


There must be Colombian ancestry somewhere in there ...


----------



## 400bhp (7 May 2012)

Great ride yesterday and thanks Colin for organising-he sure knows his way around those hills. Can't currently view the shap TT but congrats to dr_pink 

Great to meet new people too - hi to all.


----------



## dr_pink (7 May 2012)

potsy said:


> Has anybody mentioned me beating dr_pink up the final hill yet?


 
Ah - you know like in the TdF when a rider gifts the win of a stage to another rider as they're saving themselves for the big event the next day ... 



potsy said:


> 1st female?
> 
> 31.46 not bad for a girl


 
Where were you Potsy? thought you were coming along to pace me up there?!


----------



## dr_pink (7 May 2012)

potsy said:


> Bet she didn't win the downhill race afterwards


 actually decsended exceptionally fast




....in the car


----------



## dr_pink (7 May 2012)

PS photos coming shortly - TF currently getting very angry with his computer and photo bucket not behaving....

Thanks again for a fab day - the best company


----------



## potsy (7 May 2012)

dr_pink said:


> Ah - you know like in the TdF when a rider gifts the win of a stage to another rider as they're saving themselves for the big event the next day ...
> 
> 
> 
> Where were you Potsy? thought you were coming along to pace me up there?!


Just think how much faster you'd have been if I had 



dr_pink said:


> PS photos coming shortly - TF currently getting very angry with his computer and photo bucket not behaving....
> 
> Thanks again for a fab day - the best company


 
Tell him to throw some coffee over it


----------



## totallyfixed (7 May 2012)

Thanks Colin, great route and company, some pics:

Nice easy start






Beautiful lanes





Then came the first of many climbs





Where Colin unselfishly always stayed at the back to make sure no one got left behind





Oldfatfool with dr pink keeping tabs





Kiwi Sal with maybe Potsy taking it slowly to admire the view





400bhp [he wishes] and a nother





Will post some more tomorrow. Dr pink being modest about the Shap hillclimb today, considering the scenic hilly ride would normally be a rest day before taking this on. Apart from beating a lot of men, she also took the scalp of the woman hill record holder and for the 9.1 miles averaged 17.3mph! I am in awe.


----------



## totallyfixed (7 May 2012)

Aaagh!!! they have come out small! I hate photobucket, will try again



































Better!


----------



## potsy (7 May 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> Will post some more tomorrow. Dr pink being modest about the Shap hillclimb today, considering the scenic hilly ride would normally be a rest day before taking this on. Apart from beating a lot of men, she also took the scalp of the woman hill record holder and for the 9.1 miles averaged 17.3mph! I am in awe.


 
Just goes to show what you can do on a piece of lettuce and a few gummy bears 
seriously that is great, well done dr_pink 

ps-the last pic is the straggler Colin picked up on that climb (Chris?) and some fat bloke behind him


----------



## kiwi-Sal (7 May 2012)

Gosh get in Dr Pink!!!!! Thats bloomin marvellous girl to crack that time!!!! 

cheers for the photos all. It actually looks like a gentle stroll of a ride.....rather then the sweating, teeth gritting, huffing and puffing moments that occurred.

I am now looking forward to practicing going up hills out of the saddle and rocking rather then sitting and pushing through. Thanks TF for the tip.

Next time I will be taking more museli bars and a couple of packets of haribo the soft gel centres hmmmnn yum! 
http://www.haribo.com/planet/uk/promotion/2009_fruityFrutti/

Thanks again Colin for organising this.


----------



## ColinJ (7 May 2012)

potsy said:


> ps-the last pic is the straggler Colin picked up on that climb (Chris?) and some fat bloke behind him


I got chatting to him at the start of the Nick o' Pendle climb. He was training for a sportive in the Peak District and had already climbed the Nick 5 times that morning when I encountered him!


----------



## potsy (8 May 2012)

dr_pink said:


> Ah - you know like in the TdF when a rider gifts the win of a stage to another rider as they're saving themselves for the big event the next day ...


 
Ha ha, just found that segment on Strava, the 1st time I have logged was Sept last year, did it in 4.56 when we had our 'race' on 1st April I did it in 2.27, not quite ready for you yet but getting there


----------



## totallyfixed (8 May 2012)

More pictures as promised
Looking good coming up the old Roman Rd





At the cross roads above Sabden





Trouble with gears





Another hill, probably the little and large scene





KiwiSal with Blacko Tower in right distance, this was probably the toughest hill on the ride





Colin, undefeated





At the highest point





Pendle backdrop






Another "little" slope





100 metres from the cafe, hmm, who's that suddenly in the front






dr pink practising for tomorrow





and in action racing up Shap [I lied earlier ave speed was only 17.2mph]





Thank you all.


----------



## potsy (8 May 2012)

Great pics TF, (apart from the little and large one) think they give a good account of the terrain of these 'scenic' rides 

And this has to be CJ's new avatar


----------



## ColinJ (8 May 2012)

I think my gear problems were all that stopped my leg problems flaring up! At least I had a good excuse for walking up the steepest sections. Annoying though. I'm ordering new chainrings and if I still have problems, that only leaves a worn rear derailleur because everything else will be new.

Guess what happened today? My stiff right knee has started clicking when I walk up or down stairs! It seems that everything is going wrong at once, which is literally a pain. I'm looking on this as my body giving me an ultimatum - _'Get slim or stop riding up steep hills!' _I don't want to give up the hills, so ...


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (8 May 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I think my gear problems were all that stopped my leg problems flaring up! At least I had a good excuse for walking up the steepest sections. Annoying though. I'm ordering new chainrings and if I still have problems, that only leaves a worn rear derailleur because everything else will be new.
> 
> Guess what happened today? My stiff right knee has started clicking when I walk up or down stairs! It seems that everything is going wrong at once, which is literally a pain. I'm looking on this as my body giving me an ultimatum - _'Get slim or stop riding up steep hills!' _I don't want to give up the hills, so ...


or stop boozing every night!! it's bollocking up your joints.


----------



## DCLane (8 May 2012)

bromptonfb said:


> or stop boozing every night!! it's bollocking up your joints.


 
Agreed - cutting out alcohol completely last January meant 3 stone lost (with other things cut out).


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (8 May 2012)

DCLane said:


> Agreed - cutting out alcohol completely last January meant 3 stone lost (with other things cut out).


well done!!. i'm just about to join the ranks of the abstained, i simply need to find out why my feet / ankles hurt on 12 hour shifts and someone said that booze dries out the joints. worth a try and my liver will be grateful anyway and losing weight is a bonus i suppose.


----------



## ColinJ (8 May 2012)

bromptonfb said:


> i simply need to find out why my feet / ankles hurt on 12 hour shifts


It doesn't surprise me that a big lad like you would get sore feet and ankles when standing and walking about on them for 12 hours at a time!

As for the beer ... Yes - a major reduction in my intake is required!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (9 May 2012)

ColinJ said:


> a big lad like you


 
why thank you sir! but i can assure you it's just the way i stand...


----------



## potsy (10 May 2012)

kiwi-Sal said:


> snack wise....I have one dark chocolate orange flapjack, carb drink and museli bars oh and one gel pack left.....that should get me through the day.


 
Just seen this, think you'd eaten all that by the 20 mile mark


----------



## ColinJ (10 May 2012)

Well, at least my right knee has come good again. I had to walk up one of the local hills yesterday and something in the knee seemed to go back to its correct position and the noise and knee pain have now stopped. Funny things, knees!


----------



## potsy (10 May 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Well, at least my right knee has come good again. I had to walk up one of the local hills yesterday and something in the knee seemed to go back to its correct position and the noise and knee pain have now stopped. Funny things, knees!


Just the rest of you to fix now then


----------



## kiwi-Sal (11 May 2012)

ColinJ said:


> It doesn't surprise me that a big lad like you would get sore feet and ankles when standing and walking about on them for 12 hours at a time!
> 
> As for the beer ... Yes - a major reduction in my intake is required!


 
So what are you waiting for? Less beer means better hill rides!!!


----------



## kiwi-Sal (11 May 2012)

potsy said:


> Just seen this, think you'd eaten all that by the 20 mile mark


 
Yeah apart from one museli bar! Next time I am taking all the above and more gel packs and haribo sweets. No wonder I need a bag....!!!


----------



## kiwi-Sal (11 May 2012)

Cant believe the ride was nearly a week ago. I love looking at the pics. I have been out yesterday and today practicing my standing hill climbs. So obviously when I see you all again I should go like a rocket.........


----------



## ColinJ (6 Dec 2012)

potsy said:


> And this has to be CJ's new avatar
> View attachment 9149


*"I will have my vengeance, in this life or the next. ..."* 

(I nearly went for the 'next' option in August, but a change of plan means that I should now be taking the 'this life' option instead. Watch out for a hilly forum ride hereabouts in 2013! )


----------



## ColinJ (6 Dec 2012)

potsy said:


> Just the rest of you to fix now then


Little did we know at the time how chillingly true that remark was!


----------



## DCLane (6 Dec 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Watch out for a hilly forum ride hereabouts in 2013! )


 
@ColinJ - I think it'll be a busy forum ride as well


----------



## ColinJ (6 Dec 2012)

DCLane said:


> @ColinJ - I think it'll be a busy forum ride as well


Thanks. I'm thinking that I will ride alone through the winter to build up my fitness, and then come back to forum rides with something special in the spring.

I'm still hoping that I might be back to somewhere near decent fitness by late March, in which case I'll organise another edition of the 'flattish seaside century' ride which has been so popular the past couple of years. If I can't manage it in March, I'll do it when I _can_!

I think I'll make a change for the next edition though and ask for one or more fit riders to lead an optional fast group back from the cafe stop. The slow group tend to get back just after dark so it makes sense to split into 2 groups for the second half of the ride. (Fast riders can always stick with the slower group if they want to!)


----------

